# Trek 400



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is classic find. 1984 Trek 400. I noticed this bike was in the rack upstairs at work and I inquired about buying it. The guy GAVE it to me. Thanks Nelson! 4130 true temper chromoly, Sakae SX double crankset 52-42, Nitto Olympiade bars, Sakae Fx quill stem, Shimano drivetrain, 6-speed cassette, Matrix wheels with Maillard 500 hubs. I thought about painting it but cleaned it up real good and with the exception of a few nicks on the chain and seat stays, it is in VERY good shape. So it stays original. Lovin it!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Very nice!*

I repainted my old classic and put an 8 speed wheel set on the back. With friction shifters it's pretty easy, but mine wasn't n as good a condition as yours. That looks like a touring length frame. I bet it is pretty comfortable. 27 in wheels or 700's?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

verah verah nice!

it looks so clean!


----------



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

martinrjensen said:


> I repainted my old classic and put an 8 speed wheel set on the back. With friction shifters it's pretty easy, but mine wasn't n as good a condition as yours. That looks like a touring length frame. I bet it is pretty comfortable. 27 in wheels or 700's?


It is very comfortable. It rolls on 700's.


----------

